# Minimum age to sell puppies?



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Are there any KC rules on this? I can find none.

Liz


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Not really but anyone worth dealing with wont let puppys go before 8 weeks old IMO , i never let my Papps or Yorkies go before 10 weeks .


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

If you are accredited breeder, its 8 weeks. If you are a licensed breeder its 8 weeks. The RSPCA only allow after 8 weeks (for all the good they are).

If the RSPCA aren't involved, there is no actual rule saying you can't see them immediately after birth


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> If the RSPCA aren't involved, there is no actual rule saying you can't see them immediately after birth


This is one thing that p****s me of people letting anyone in to see pups as soon as they are born , when i have had a litter in the house and have had family or friends visiting they have to rince their shoes in a dip at the front door before coming and and they go no where near the room where mum and pups are . I have a litter of kittens due in 4 weeks and the same rule will be applied again


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It's just that someone emailed me about microchipping, says he is collecting a pedigree Rottweiler when she is five weeks old. I have mailed back and begged him not to take her until she is eight weeks and pointed out all that could go wrong, but I can't find any actual rule about it, which seems odd to me given the number of KC rules about breeding bitches.

Liz


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

The person selling the pups have probably registered the litter as soon as they were born and got the registrations back so now deciding they are fed up with probably 6+large puppys pooing and peeing everywhere so are getting rid early .
I wuld be tempted to report them to the rspca for selling pups so young not that it would do any good because they are next to useless . I personaly would tell the person buying the pup to think twice about it , chances are the parents havent had any of the relevent health tests before being bred from so they could end up taking on a nightmare .
Bloody hell i also breed and show cavies ( guinea pigs ) and wont sell any of them before 8 weeks and they are eating solid food within 48 hours after birth .


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lizward said:


> It's just that someone emailed me about microchipping, says he is collecting a pedigree Rottweiler when she is five weeks old. I have mailed back and begged him not to take her until she is eight weeks and pointed out all that could go wrong, but I can't find any actual rule about it, which seems odd to me given the number of KC rules about breeding bitches.
> 
> Liz


The rottweiler club's code of ethics says that no puppy should be sold before the age of 7 weeks.

The Rottweiler Club, UK

It would suggest that this "breeder" is not a member.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> It's just that someone emailed me about microchipping, says he is collecting a pedigree Rottweiler when she is five weeks old. I have mailed back and begged him not to take her until she is eight weeks and pointed out all that could go wrong, but I can't find any actual rule about it, which seems odd to me given the number of KC rules about breeding bitches.


As Tanya says, unless licenced or a KC accredited breeder, there are no rules. Legally, the law applies only to licenced breeders. I think it really has to rely on puppy buying power and people should refuse to buy pups from breeders who let pups go earlier. It's almost always byb and pet breeders that do this as once they reach 5/6 weeks they are hard work. But, it must be remembered that guide dog puppies go to their puppy walkers at 6 weeks, and IMO, many puppies may be ready to go to their new homes at 7 weeks too.
I would just urge him to walk away as it sounds like the breeder is a bad one.


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

David C said:


> This is one thing that p****s me of people letting anyone in to see pups as soon as they are born , when i have had a litter in the house and have had family or friends visiting they have to rince their shoes in a dip at the front door before coming and and they go no where near the room where mum and pups are . I have a litter of kittens due in 4 weeks and the same rule will be applied again


just out of curiosity what do you use for the shoe rinse? disinfectant?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know what David uses, but I use Parvorocide (sp)


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Tanya1989 said:


> I don't know what David uses, but I use Parvorocide (sp)


i use Parvorocide as well and people have to use hand sanitizer as well before they touch the pups , oh and the pups arnt allowed to leave till there 8 weeks and no visters till there 4 weeks old


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

mine leave when i feel they are ready but as rule 8-9 weeks


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mine leave at 8 weeks , a tad earlier if previous knowledgable rc owner.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

same as Tanya , parvorocide


----------

